# Sanitary cut went a little too far...



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I wanted to show how the groomer shaved Izzy on Monday. The first time she was groomed her hair had not grown fully since her spay. But I really don't like this. I am going to let them know when I bring her back for her weekly bath. I didn't think it should be fully shaved or go all the way up to her tail. Advice from the experts please. Is this how it should be? Maybe it just looks so funny because she has no tail?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, too far.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia carrys her tail high and her butt never looks like that after a sanitary cut...she just looks nice and trimmed up...that doesn't look right at all. I'd say something too..:smilie_tischkante:*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That's an awful job:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I trim Grace's but keep some hair on it... like 1/4" - 1/2" .... that is way too shaved.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear. That is horrible.

Just a gentle scissoring will accomplish the same thing. No groomer should leave a dog with a Baboon butt!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with everyone........way too much!! I think you should definately tell them if your going to continue to use them.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Eeek, I agree she should not have a baboon butt after a groom. Is that how her hair looks after a recent groom as well? It doesn't look even or properly fluffed. I am no grooming expert (but I have been taking lessons from one) and I would not want to pay for a job like that. I could do much better myself. I would encourage you to consider a different groomer or learn to do your own cut downs.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

My sister in law's Maltese has her butt shaved and it looks just like this. I remember before getting my own Malt I thought it looked so weird, but I guessed it was probably normal. After having a Maltese, and having my groomer just scissor her butt I still don't understand why my sister in law has her fluff's shaved, it just looks so... wrong :blink: 
You should definitely tell your groomer to just scissor it. Plus, no girl wants their stuff exposed to world :w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a joke with my groomer -- whenever she gets ready to shave there we both say at the same time "no baboon butt cut!" She does use the shaver but just the tip of it and very carefully to just cut it a little. I would look for another groomer. That just doesn't look good and is probably uncomfortable!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I love he hair cut besides this. She doesn't seem to have the same thickness of hair like the pure maltese have. Her hair is real thin and you can see her skin through it. I like the length of it. I know the groomer scissor cuts it and she convinced me not to go any shorter just yet. I just didn't like this part of it and will definitely be telling them when I bring her there. The groomer is really nice and hopefully she will cut it the way I want it. If not, I guess we will be looking for another groomer...that would be hard though. It's the same place she goes to the doggie day care, and she just loves going to play with the other puppies. I drop her off before work and pick her up after so I don't get to see the groomer (she works 9-2 so she can drop and pick up her son from school). The owner is a really nice lady, I have a hard time getting to work on time because she is always interested in what Izzy's done and loves to talk about her. When I hand Izzy over to her she always gives her a little hug. That would be hard to replace.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Izzy Pretty Girl. That Groomer Sucks.*
*Mommy Will tell Her,Bad Job.*
*Nickee**

*It will Grown SweetHeart!*


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

That's why I fear the groomer. I'm going to try to do it myself. Our last maltese Belle went to the groomer one time. She barely weighed 3 lbs and they gave her a sedative then put her in a cage until it was her turn. I came an hour before closing and they hadn't even touched her plus she almost couldn't wake up from the meds they had given her. I was a mess.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

LOLOLOL! Sorry for laughing, but this brought back such a memory for me! When I got my first little Maltese (Lola) I brought her in for a grooming at Petco (I was REALLY green). They asked if I wanted a "sanitary." I didn't know what that was, and they explained that they just take a little off the rear end for "sanitary" purposes. Well that seemes like a good idea, as I had already had to deal with dingleberries. Imagine my shock when I picked up my adorable little dog, and she had the butt of a baboon!! Even she was embarressed and hung her little head. Never went back to Petco needless to say.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Oh, dear. That is horrible.
> 
> Just a gentle scissoring will accomplish the same thing. No groomer should leave a dog with a Baboon butt!


 
Oh gosh...that's bad. Its just way too much. Marj's comment about baboon butt did make me laugh though...


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

My groomer shaves Isabella but you can't even tell the difference. Know it will grow back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep, I agree too, way too much...but since your groomer is nice and loves your puppy, maybe she'll be willing to listen to you. I think I'd give her one more try, but 2 strikes and she's out!!! Really had to laugh at the "baboon butt", that's just what I was thinking too : )

I just have to add, that if a groomer dared sedate my dog, they'd be in BIG trouble! I'm not into lawsuits at all, but that sounds like one to me.


----------

